# Butcher Threw Out My 10pt. Rack



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have only paid to have maybe 3 deer butchered in my life as I nearly always do it myself. I was extremely short on time and took my 2008 gun buck to a place instead of doing it myself. I spoke to the guy up front writing the ticket up at drop off and told him to skull plate the 10 point rack - I planned on using the plack kits on it. The next morning the actual butcher calls me - says there was nothing on the ticket regarding the antlers, so he caped it out in case I was planning to do a shoulder mount. I told him that was fine and thought maybe I would do another Euro on this buck as he had heavy beams and a good spread (just not great tine length). I had no intention of a shoulder mount.

They call that afternoon and tell me to pick it up the next day. I show up at 4, pay with a check, guy comes out with 2 boxes of meat. I ask where is my head/antlers and he says he will go grab them. I load the meat up and go back inside and says "sorry, looks like it got tossed out in the dumpster and they pick up daily so it is already gone" 

I honestly thought the guy must be joking me Who in the heck would EVER toss a cape and rack in the trash regardless of size? I don't know any meat cuter/butcher, etc. that would ever consider this. The butcher claims he's been doing deer for 20 years - blamed it on a young guy that does meat packing and all the cleanup.

I told them they were liars and they stole it - I wanted to talk to the butcher and this guy and I wasn't leaving until I did. He went and got them and the kid told me to my face he tossed it out when he did his cleanup - said he was real sorry, etc. At that point there was really nothing I could do - it is gone. I am still fuming about this and I am warning anybody I know not to do business with these guys. 

Fink Meat Company
2475 Troy Rd (St RT 41)
Springfield, OH
937-390-2750

They are either liars and took it home with them, or really that incompetent. Either way - never do business with them.

I don't know if there is any recourse? I have gotten the tag with my meat (even with a doe) from the butcher the other times - is that part of the law?
I want to report this incident, but not sure to who (or if it matters). I just don't want this to happen to anybody else. I asked the guy - what if I was a 12 yr. old kid & that was my first deer or buck? It makes me sick!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You would have thought that they would have given you a couple of t-bones or some prime rib or something to make up for their error. Hopefully the hunting gods will make it up to you with a much bigger buck next year.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

The tag is required to stay with the deer, until you dispose of the parts and/or put your meat in the freezer. You have to be able to present the tag while in transit until the deer and parts reach their final destination. (The freezer, not the toilet!)


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Well knowing that I should have called on the spot because they sure don't have my tag. The meat is in the feezer now, so it is a done deal. I still feel like I should make a report to ODNR just in case these guys do this to somebody else - ODNR could see the pattern (if it happens to others) and go investigate them. 

But - according to the rules posted I broke the written law transporting that meat to my house. I couldn't deny that to the ODNR, so now I am afraid to call - they may not want to write me a ticket, but they would have to because I wouldn't lie about it.

I not sure what I will do - might just let it die, but really would hate this to happen to somebody else!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't believe them either, Do you know what they can get out of a ten point rack, WELL I DO? I know a butcher shop that said a hunters deer was stolen and he went to the police who told him the butcher was responsible for his deer. After going to court the judge made the butcher pay the hunter what a deer hunt of a the same caliber buck would cost.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I just left a message for the county wildlife officer - I will discuss with him and see what his evaluation of this situation is.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Game Warden got right back to me - says he has never had any reports of this. Says from a legal standpoint, his only involvement would be if somebody had possession of the rack he could get involved as it is illegal possession. He said he appreciated the call and he would document this in their files in case they do get additional reports of this nature.

I guess it is what it is and I just have to move on.... 

I will say at 1-2 times a year I get all my racks/mounts together and I go one by one. I remember the hunt - who I was hunting with, the location, the weather, and of course I vividly picture the harvest. I guess I will just have to frame a picture of this guy to evoke those memories.


I'll get over it and in the end it is just a set of antlers. I have many things to be greatful for in life - healthy family and a job just to name a couple.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Sorry to hear about your loss...Hope everyone reads the address and name in your post..and no one goes to this butcher...About 25 years ago I took an 8 point to a taxidermist to have it mounted...he told me it would be ready in 5 to 6 months...called in 5 1/2 months no answer...went over and no business...he moved out lock stock and barrel...no forwarding address or nothing...Did not know his last name so no way to track him...Tried to find him for a year gave up...I know how you feel...Again Sorry ....C.L...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I feel so bad for you. Did you by any chance take a pic of the deer? If so, perhaps try getting the pic enlarged to say an 8x10, purchase a nice frame and hang that next to your other racks. It might not be the same, but at least you'll be able to look at the picture and remember the hunt. I really do feel bad for you man.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Mellon - I've got a few pictures, but my "blind" brother was the only one available and they aren't the best to put it mildly. I'll pick out the best one and frame it - at least that way when I get old and start losing my memory I will have something to "jog" it with.

It is just a bad situation all around


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I feel for ya. I took my 8pt and my wife's first deer ever deer that was a nice 7pt to a taxidermist. The taxidermist got sick and ended up in a nursing home. Her work was farmed out and we have no idea what happened to the racks or capes. We also paid out half of the money for a deposit. That was several years ago.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Thanks Mellon - I've got a few pictures, but my "blind" brother was the only one available and they aren't the best to put it mildly. I'll pick out the best one and frame it - at least that way when I get old and start losing my memory I will have something to "jog" it with.
> 
> It is just a bad situation all around


Buddy, there are some real good photoshop guys on here, perhaps with a little help they can turn that not so great pic into something better.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about that. I would be livid too.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

that is wrong for him to do that.. i'd been very mad 
hate to hear what happened


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....H20 Mellon..has a good point...Todays technology a lot can be done with a photo these days ...Perhaps all is not lost....Post a picture if no one here can help they may have a good suggestion...FEEL BAD FOR YOU.....c.l.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Man that really sucks. I think I would have smashed the guy in the face a couple of times. Did he make you pay for the meat? Should have taken the meat without paying for it at least.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

He's probably collecting them or selling them on ebay! Must be new to butchering deer, everyone keeps antlers, even the small trophies.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

mjgood said:


> He's probably collecting them or selling them on ebay! Must be new to butchering deer, everyone keeps antlers, even the small trophies.


Thats not true. Youd be surprised how many people dont want the antlers. A butcher isnt going to risk losing his business and a huge fine by selling antlers from his clients. Especially since theyre worth *very* little. It was a mistake and you should be compensated, but its silly to think it was intentional.


----------



## McConahay18 (May 19, 2008)

thats messed up if it was like my first buck and he took my antlers I would do something about it.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

my dad has been hunting in wv for years. i am 18 years old and have been cutin up his deer for years the bigest thing hes killed is a 4 pt and hes killed quite a few over the last 20 years or so but as small as they are they are still on the wall in our garage. antlers are antlers no mater the size:!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fish-N-Fool, You sound pretty pissed. If it helps I just picked up a nice 10pt rack of Craigslist from a guy in the Dayton area. I'd be more than happy to send it to ya.  
Seriously, if you really want to do something about this you may have recourse in Small Claims Court. The ODNR has established guidelines that they use to fine poachers based on the 'value' of the antlers of the poached animal. I'm sure you could file a claim against the meat cutter in Small Claims Court based on the states already established value criteria. I believe it is a viable option, if it is worth your time, and it certainly would teach the Butcher to pay attention to keeping track of other peoples stuff.
And a note to myself; Never loose antlers that belong to OhioMadMan!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

sorry to hear fish,, i hope you get an even bigger trophy next year .let karma play this out, or put cockroaches in your meat and call the health dept on him,,,,just food for thought


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree with Pappawsmith. All deer have a value these days. Even does have a monetary value. All of these values are set by the DNR. I definitely know what hunting costs. I also know how valuable nice bucks are. A nice ten point buck rack is worth some money. I'm not sure what the price is. Over $200 dollars for sure. The way you could get him is with the new ODNR equation they are using for deer that are poached. The bigger the buck, the more the fine to poachers. Its on their website. There were two guys that had to pay $4,300 each for a big buck. You would definitely get over $2,000. That would teach them a lesson. You just gotta think about the meat cutter. If he was sincerely sorry, you would know. I would have also thought he would have offered the deer for free or some additional meat. I'd at least go back and let him know what you're considering and see what his tone is then.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Fish i think i'd have to kill the butcher. I dont think it is lost. He has it or i think he sold it. I would call the DW and see what they say. jb


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd kick those guys right in the nuts.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

To put this one to bed...

I spoke to the county GW - he said he has NEVER heard of this in all his years as GW. He also said he didn't even know this place was butchering deer, but they have been in business for ever and he couldn't imagine them doing anything illegal. He said there was nothing for him to get involved with - said if I KNEW somebody had the rack he would get involved for unlawful posession, theft, etc. and they would be in serious trouble. He said he believed the explanation provided - they made a really stupid mistake and tossed it. He made a report for the file in case they receive other complaints.
He also asked me for a description of the rack on the extremely small chance he came across something similiar (we both laughed as we know this won't happen).

GW also said I could easily pursue and win a civil case - they have no defense as the ticket clearly states "save the head" and they screwed up. He said he sees cases like this from taxidermists who have packed up and left with antlers, or had a theft, etc. He said I could win anywhere from a few hundred bucks to maybe $1,000.

I told him I agreed about them not doing anything illegal (stealing and selling, etc.). I don't believe for a minute the guy running the place or the butcher would do this. I do have doubts the young 20 yr. old kid who claimed he tossed it really did - he wouldn't look me in the eye and he was nervous as heck. I think he either took it or is really that stupid that he threw it out.

In the end I'll do nothing other than file a complaint with the BBB and tell everybody I know (they have already lost at least 3 customers I spoke with directly). I'm not one to sue and I don't really want money - I want my antlers mounted on a plack to keep forever. I'll never get any satisfaction out of this situation and I'm simply trying to forget about it - life is stressful enough and I don't need to complicate things.

To make light of the situation, I have nicknamed this buck "The Fink Meat Buck" and trsut me - I'll never forget him!


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

even though you said you don't have any good pictures, it may not hurt to post them on here. enough hunters look at this site that they may reconize the rack if they do see it. but like you said the chances are slim.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

That really blows man, I feel really bad for you, I know I would be crushed after being cheated out of something you work so hard for. I'd definently boycot that place.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I'd say that the butcher owes you a lot. He must know something is up and I'd bet he will make it up to you if given the chance without any $$ pain.
As for the GW's put on this, I can not and do not believe he does not know his own territory.


----------

